# Knitting with lace



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Something I have never seen until I joined this group was knitting with eyelet lace. I have a few questions. Where do you get the lace to begin with? I live in Canada in a remote area so things like this are not readily available. 
How do you knit with lace? I have looked for a video tutorial to show how it is done and could not find one. Can anyone help me with this? I am intrigued with it. Kathleen


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

I am very very interested too.. I hope will get replies from our experts-friends from UK.. It seems it is very popular there... Your fellow Ontarian...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It does seem to be popular in the UK doesn't it? I am hoping that I may be able to find the lace easily.



SunsetKnitting said:


> I am very very interested too.. I hope will get replies from our experts-friends from UK.. It seems it is very popular there... Your fellow Ontarian...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I bought my lace on ebay. It is quite easy to use although to begin with I was a bit nervous at trying it. The best person to contact would be knittingsue. She uses lace a lot in her designs. The lace has holes along the centre of it. You knit into each hole which then gathers the lace. You use quite a lot to achieve the full gathers. Hope this helps x Here are 2 link to sue's outfits x
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29855-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-14637-1.html


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you for the fast reply.. I haven't bought anything from Ebay yet, but will sure try.

Leonora and Helen Hawkins are also experts in knitting with lace... I just adore their work!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Miss Molly, Thank you for your help here. How would you figure out the amount of lace needed for a project. Is there a formula to figure it out? And how hard is it to purchase on E-bay and what do you watch out for on there? 
I just think it has a very gorgeous affect. And do you know of any tutorials on this? I think it is a UK thing and like I said, had never seen it before.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi KBW-1953 I just bought 10 metres as I didn't know how much I would need. I've only used it once so far. You might be better asking somebody mentioned above as they will probably have a formula. You need to sign up to ebay and also paypal (as this is a safe way to pay) It does look beautiful and there are so many colours to choose from. I looked on youtube for a tutorial but there weren't any. I have written instructions on how to use it. Hope this helped x


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. I will have to give it a try. How much did you use in your project and was it enough? I am looking on ebay now and yes there is a lot to choose from. Alot seem to be in Australia. I could get carried away, couldn't I?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I used it on a small part of a baby shawl - I think I used about 5 metres. You do get spoiled for choice with the colours!! x


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Ah, thanks for this thread, KBW! I've enjoyed reading the replies.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


KBW-1953 said:


> Something I have never seen until I joined this group was knitting with eyelet lace. I have a few questions. Where do you get the lace to begin with? I live in Canada in a remote area so things like this are not readily available.
> How do you knit with lace? I have looked for a video tutorial to show how it is done and could not find one. Can anyone help me with this? I am intrigued with it. Kathleen


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes ebay is the best place to get knitting in lace if you don't have it locally to source. It is really easy to knit with it, once you've seen it done. I'll send you some over if you let me have your address in a PM, plus what colour would you like. The lace itself is white, but the edges is where the colour comes into it. There are a few solid colours too, where it is all one colour ie., cream or white. Christmas is coming so if you are going to do an item for that then white with red is very attractive, but choose what you would like and I'll put it in the post by the weekend. It would be helpful if you let me know what you are going to make so that I can send you the right anount. It is mostly used in baby knitting on matinee jackets/bonnnets/bootees etc. I was reading down this thread and saw a reference to my own work using this lace, by SunsetKnitting, thank you for you lovely comments SunsetKnitting. Leonora.


----------



## UK Lady (Sep 15, 2011)

I have knitted several cardigans for little girls using the eyelet lace. Its a bit pricey as it takes about 24 metres lace which I purchased when I visited England (49p. per metre) I haven't had any luck finding this lace in USA but the store in England is www.fabricland.co.ok. Maybe they will mail it to you ????


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

What an interesting thread! I searched for "knitting in lace" and got all kinds of responses, but there were a few that showed regular eyelet lace. From the pictures I get the idea that any lace with eyelets might be considered for this purpose. 

I still have some laces like this that I bought to use in heirloom sewing. Do you know of any reason these wouldn't do?

Virginia


----------



## nit1purl1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Kathleen,
I have just seen your question about 'knitting in lace'. A little while ago I too put out a request for info. on this - I was asking for 'knitting in lace patterns'. However, I have since found some in my home town, also the lace - the patterns are range from 50p to £1.00 each and the lace from 53p - 59p a metre. - once you get the hang of using it, it is very easy - all you have to do is - with the stitch on the 'right hand' needle (as if you were going to wrap the wool round and knit it) - before doing this - you also put the knitting needle through an eyelet in the lace which is held at the back of the knitting - then knit the eyelet and stitch together. When knitting a 'lace row' each hole in the lace is used along with each stitch.
The lace comes in various colours e.g. white with a coloured edge or red or green with a gold or silver edge for Christmas knitting.
I'm no expert but if I can be of any help to you, please do not hesitate to send back to me and I will do whatever I can.
Happy knitting


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You always have such a vast knowledge in lace knitting Leonora and yes your pieces are beautifully done..
This is why I love KP..so many out there to help...

You can always trust Leonora's opinions and advise as I have seen her work..just beautiful

Very interesting thread...

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



Leonora said:


> Yes ebay is the best place to get knitting in lace if you don't have it locally to source. It is really easy to knit with it, once you've seen it done. I'll send you some over if you let me have your address in a PM, plus what colour would you like. The lace itself is white, but the edges is where the colour comes into it. There are a few solid colours too, where it is all one colour ie., cream or white. Christmas is coming so if you are going to do an item for that then white with red is very attractive, but choose what you would like and I'll put it in the post by the weekend. It would be helpful if you let me know what you are going to make so that I can send you the right anount. It is mostly used in baby knitting on matinee jackets/bonnnets/bootees etc. I was reading down this thread and saw a reference to my own work using this lace, by SunsetKnitting, thank you for you lovely comments SunsetKnitting. Leonora.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I do a lot of Lace work here in Aussie, i make coat hanger covers , cushion covers, tissue box covers. You hold your lace as well as the wool together and knit it through the holes in the Lace, but you have to knit all stitches,it really does make some beautiful things, i have also made some lovely bed dolls that sit on the bed as a cushion, it used to be knitted with nylon wool i guess you would call it but i always used wool. If you can crochet it is a lot easier as you only have to hold 1 needle / hook not 2. Hope this makes sence to you and Good Luck :lol: 
Sharolynn16


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

It is one hole to one stich in knitting or crochet you count the stitches and that is how many holes you need for each row. You put the lace in back of the stitches you are working on you should be able to buy the lace from you'r local habidashery store if they keep the lace.It gathers it self with each stitch you make.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

someone did those lovely pomanders and they take 2.5 metres of the lace, she gave the instructions too. I found that some of the lace has wider gaps than others and one lace I bought was not long enough due to the spacing of the holes so I had to buy a bit more, first of all I thought I had been short changed but found it was the spacing of the holes, glad I didn't complain!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone for your responses. I found a lot of help from Leonora in an email and also thank you to knit1purl1. I also thank the rest of you for some of the information you have provided here. I am keeping the information for a project in the future. But now I think I can do this when the time comes. As it is, I do not have any grandbabies on the way at this time, but I can see that there may be in the future. Or I may make some doll clothes for my granddaughter if she is wanting something like that. I have noticed that the UK seems to do things we do not do yet here in Canada. I am finding that it is getting harder to find yarn stores and even the Box Stores such as Wal*Mart are getting less and less yarns available. They have already gotten rid of most of their fabric dept. Seems people just do not have time to do this anymore or do not know how which is sad. 
flginny, I would imagine that you could use lace that has a set of holes running down the centre for ribbon or what have you. If you go to http://www.trimcraftdirect.com/section.php/235/1/knitting-in-lace you will see what this lace looks like. I see there is quite a bit in ebay. Canada has a fabric store franchise called Fabricland that I will check out to see if they have any also. Again, thank you everyone for your help. Kathleen


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you Camilla for the confidence you show in my advice and work, it is extremely kind of you. Of course if I can help anyone I will.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Kathleen, I have just checked out that link you have given where the lace is on show, and it is the very lace I am talking about. That is 'knitting-in-lace'. That link you have given Kathleen, is a company that sells wholesale only to trades people, and not to the public. They are situated in Nottingham here in the UK. Leonora.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

flginny said:


> What an interesting thread! I searched for "knitting in lace" and got all kinds of responses, but there were a few that showed regular eyelet lace. From the pictures I get the idea that any lace with eyelets might be considered for this purpose.
> 
> I still have some laces like this that I bought to use in heirloom sewing. Do you know of any reason these wouldn't do?
> 
> Virginia


flginny, if you check the link Kathleen has put on her last post you will see the type of lace that is used for knitting onto garments. This particular lace gives the best effect for using it on knitwear, that is why it was designed. Other types of lace even with eyelets, I doubt would work satisfactorily to good effect. If you check out some of my past posts of pictures, there are some dolls outfits with the lace on, and you will see what effect it gives.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Kathleen, thank you for the link to the lace. I'll look on ebay, too.

If I have any sense at all, I won't buy any of this until I have a project in mind! I think knitting may have taken away my good sense, though! LOL!

Thanks for the thread and the information!! 

Virginia


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Leonora I only gave the link to show what the lace looked like and not to purchase it. I will certainly look into ebay when the time comes, as I have a feeling I am not going to find it even in Fabricland here in Canada. Thank you once again for your help.



Leonora said:


> Kathleen, I have just checked out that link you have given where the lace is on show, and it is the very lace I am talking about. That is 'knitting-in-lace'. That link you have given Kathleen, is a company that sells wholesale only to trades people, and not to the public. They are situated in Nottingham here in the UK. Leonora.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome...
I see so many posts with your beautiful work and always there to help others.

So Thank YOU,



Leonora said:


> Thank you Camilla for the confidence you show in my advice and work, it is extremely kind of you. Of course if I can help anyone I will.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I also asked this question a couple of days ago as I have not been able to source this lace out (also in Ontario. This is such a great site with getting help no matter where we are. Thanks again to all who responded.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

okay, I might have missed it..found the link to the lace how about some lessons also. Hello! This has my attention. So how is this done?


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
I've ordered my knitting lace here - it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am going to lead you to the expert in this thread, Leonora. Send her a message and she will explain it very well to you. She is so very helpful and very good with her explanation. We talked in a Private message and I sent her my email address and she sent the info in the email. Very lovely lady. Kathleen



cathy47 said:


> okay, I might have missed it..found the link to the lace how about some lessons also. Hello! This has my attention. So how is this done?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you dransom. How does this work up? It seems to be a little different than the lace that is listed for knitting but similar.



dransom42 said:


> http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
> I've ordered my knitting lace here - it is very reasonably priced.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

dransom42 said:


> http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
> I've ordered my knitting lace here - it is very reasonably priced.


Great site for lace, dransom42! Thank you for the link! I have bookmarked it.

Virginia


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

dransom42 said:


> http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
> I've ordered my knitting lace here - it is very reasonably priced.


So to do this knitting with the lace it can be any lace as long as there are holes to knit through?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Leonora I only gave the link to show what the lace looked like and not to purchase it. I will certainly look into ebay when the time comes, as I have a feeling I am not going to find it even in Fabricland here in Canada. Thank you once again for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kathleen, I know you only gave the link so that others may see the actual lace for them selves. I only added that the company in particular was wholesale only, just in case there were other members who might try to purchase it from them, and didn't realsie this, so no worries ok. Leonora


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I am going to lead you to the expert in this thread, Leonora. Send her a message and she will explain it very well to you. She is so very helpful and very good with her explanation. We talked in a Private message and I sent her my email address and she sent the info in the email. Very lovely lady. Kathleen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am game for something new to do. Surpirsed it isn't being done more here in the states.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> dransom42 said:
> 
> 
> > http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
> ...


No Cathy not really, if you go and look at the link that Kathleen has put on her post on page 2 of this thread, you will see exactly what lace is used for knitting onto garments. It was designed for this purpose, but if there is another lace with eyelets similar it may work, but you definitely will not get the effect this lace has on garments. If you want to see some dolls outfits with it on, then check back on my posts to see some done. Leonora.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > dransom42 said:
> ...


Thank you for that inforamtion. I was looking at another link that was posted and saw nothing compared to the one Kathleen had posted. But this is good to know this now than later and be disappointed.


----------



## scb2211 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am a fan of ebay as well. Working full time, it saves me from running out to shop. Although I do check the craft supply sites to check prices.


----------



## marcylka (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, you all have my attention with this topic. Very intrigued, I am, now I must further investigate to get the lace and patterns to do something with this. I am always game for trying new things!! Thanks,.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

scb2211 I do believe that is true of most places that are supposed to be cheaper such as Costco etc. It seems they get our trust up only to find out that it was cheaper elsewhere. I used to do a lot of plastic canvas. There was a pattern for a Barbie Cruise ship. It went for something like $1700 on ebay. I was shocked. It was an easy pattern to be had for about $4.95 in the stores. 

marcylka I am glad I started this thread. I did not realize it would be as well visited as it has been and glad we have all learnt something from it. I know I really want to try it when I have an opportunity to do so. Kathleen


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

ebay...tell you the truth I do not like. Takes to long to find what your looking for and time is sort enough already. I went over there and gave up when I kept finding all other lace than the one I was looking for. So anyone find the direct link to this and get to the point.Plese post it! Drives me nuts. No I am not an EBAY fan.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

dransom42 said:


> http://debslaceandtrims.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=52_66
> I've ordered my knitting lace here - it is very reasonably priced.


This is exciting!. Rocks my knitting world! I never dreamed of knitting in lace. And a resource on top of it! I'll be dreaming about things to knit with it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am late to the party here, I know, but as a new member and a fanatical lace shawl knitter/designer, I had to chime in. I get quite a lot of yarn on www.etsy.com, which is a site for all things handcrafted, including hand-dyed yarns of all weights. The selection is amazing, and you will be buying directly from the dyer for the most part. I love Black Sheep Dyeworks and FiberOptica and have bought quite a bit from those Etsy shops.

Also, I love to knit with JaggerSpun Zephyr Wool-Silk lace yarn (2/18 Lace Weight) which is very lovely with a beautiful sheen and drape. It is not quite as fine as some laceweight so is a bit easier to work with. I use US 3s with a great result. You can google it and find it offered by the cone, which is a great value. I've bought mine at Sarah's yarns online, here is a direct link to the right page http://sarahsyarns.com/JSZephyr_218.html.

Even though I am fortunate to live near about 6 yarns stores that are amazing, I still buy on the internet about 1/2 the time for the selection and convenience and rarely been disappointed.

Here is a link for a lace knitting class on you tube from the KnitPicks channel: 



 It answers questions about yarns and charts and how to knit the lace, etc. I think it would be very helpful for anyone with an interest in lace knitting.

And last but not least, the Ravelry website has so many free lace patterns that you could knit for several years and not have to buy a pattern.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

From what I have seen this lace needs to be gathered. Am I correct? Can you use pre gathered lace? Has anyone found any specific patterns for knitting with lace. Did a web search and Utube search. Nothing. Did I miss something?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

stevieland, Thank you for sharing. What we are talking about is a lace like you would use in sewing that has holes down the middle. It seems very popular in the UK and you knit it right into your projects. I have put some samples below. One being from one of the members from this group. Kathleen



stevieland said:


> I am late to the party here, I know, but as a new member and a fanatical lace shawl knitter/designer, I had to chime in. I get quite a lot of yarn on www.etsy.com, which is a site for all things handcrafted, including hand-dyed yarns of all weights. The selection is amazing, and you will be buying directly from the dyer for the most part. I love Black Sheep Dyeworks and FiberOptica and have bought quite a bit from those Etsy shops.
> 
> Also, I love to knit with JaggerSpun Zephyr Wool-Silk lace yarn (2/18 Lace Weight) which is very lovely with a beautiful sheen and drape. It is not quite as fine as some laceweight so is a bit easier to work with. I use US 3s with a great result. You can google it and find it offered by the cone, which is a great value. I've bought mine at Sarah's yarns online, here is a direct link to the right page http://sarahsyarns.com/JSZephyr_218.html.
> 
> ...


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Where did you find the instruction to use the lace? Viv



missmolly said:


> Hi KBW-1953 I just bought 10 metres as I didn't know how much I would need. I've only used it once so far. You might be better asking somebody mentioned above as they will probably have a formula. You need to sign up to ebay and also paypal (as this is a safe way to pay) It does look beautiful and there are so many colours to choose from. I looked on youtube for a tutorial but there weren't any. I have written instructions on how to use it. Hope this helped x


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

No you knit one stitch with each hole. Apparently that will do the gathering as you go. One stitch to each hole, one right after the next.



cgcharles said:


> From what I have seen this lace needs to be gathered. Am I correct? Can you use pre gathered lace? Has anyone found any specific patterns for knitting with lace. Did a web search and Utube search. Nothing. Did I miss something?


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

This the first time I have posted, just reading all the comments I have learned a lot. I knit mostly for the New borns in need in Dallas, TX. 

Was very interested in learning to knit with lace. Lion Brand does carry some lace but it is very costly.

I went on e-bay and could not find any lace that looked like the lace on the lovely baby out fits. I want to knit like that. Could anyone tell me where the lace is on ebay.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Lion brand has a video of using the lace.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> From what I have seen this lace needs to be gathered. Am I correct? Can you use pre gathered lace? Has anyone found any specific patterns for knitting with lace. Did a web search and Utube search. Nothing. Did I miss something?


So far it doesn't look like anyone has answered your post so I'll do it. No the lace is not pre gathered it is knitted into the pattern and will gather itself it seems. I think if you go back to the start of this subject and read you will understand better. And there is one post that has a link that shows they type of lace they are talking about.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

If you hold the lace on the front you would then be purling the lace in. Is that correct? Viv


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lponsford said:


> This the first time I have posted, just reading all the comments I have learned a lot. I knit mostly for the New borns in need in Dallas, TX.
> 
> Was very interested in learning to knit with lace. Lion Brand does carry some lace but it is very costly.
> 
> I went on e-bay and could not find any lace that looked like the lace on the lovely baby out fits. I want to knit like that. Could anyone tell me where the lace is on ebay.


glad to see Iam not the only one not findingit on the US ebay. I was told by Leonora to go to ebay.uk and they should have it since its a big thing in the UK.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Oops! I totally misunderstood! I've never seen that use of ribbon type lace before with knitting and when i clicked on an early link with a picture, I saw baby clothes knitted in a lace patterns and didn't notice the ribbon lace. My bad.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I couldn't find a video using the eyelet lace. Viv



lponsford said:


> Lion brand has a video of using the lace.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay, I found it, the lace that is, at ebay.co.uk then searched for knitted lace and it came right up. Fun part is HOW much in American English..


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I just went to the lion Brand sight and I guess they discontinued their ruffle yarn.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-METRES-EYELET-KNITTING-LACE-35-MM-/280717684460?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item870cf9f740

This is the only place I could find on the US ebay.


----------



## maladydawn (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

No you have to hold the lace at the back of the work, when you are about to knit the next row. You then knit a stitch and into the hole of the knitting in lace at the same time. The holes are placed in such a way as when you contine to knit the row the lace gathers. So you have to have the right kind of lace to use in the first place. Leonora.


DollDreser said:


> If you hold the lace on the front you would then be purling the lace in. Is that correct? Viv


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Its not ruffle yarn/lace you need, it is a specific type made in the UK.


lponsford said:


> I just went to the lion Brand sight and I guess they discontinued their ruffle yarn.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

lponsford said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-METRES-EYELET-KNITTING-LACE-35-MM-/280717684460?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item870cf9f740
> 
> This is the only place I could find on the US ebay.


If you check where the seller is located you will see they are in Kent in the UK. But there are loads of sellers on the UK ebay site.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you mean that you hold the right side of the lace to the wrong side of the knitting. Do you then just purl the next row and then use the lace when doing the next knit row or are you knitting every row????????? I am confused and really want to do this for my doll bonnets and booties. Wish there was a U-Tube viedo on this. Viv



Leonora said:


> No you have to hold the lace at the back of the work, when you are about to knit the next row. You then knit a stitch and into the hole of the knitting in lace at the same time. The holes are placed in such a way as when you contine to knit the row the lace gathers. So you have to have the right kind of lace to use in the first place. Leonora.
> 
> 
> DollDreser said:
> ...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lponsford said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-METRES-EYELET-KNITTING-LACE-35-MM-/280717684460?pt=UK_Crafts_Sewing_Supplies_MJ&var=&hash=item870cf9f740
> 
> This is the only place I could find on the US ebay.


Oh, I thank you soooo very much.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

maladydawn said:


> Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!


can you give us your site address on line? or how about just pm and we go from there.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

maladydawn said:


> Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!


okay, so explaine what "p" means? I am having a time of it trying to figure out metric and now this...!!! :shock:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

marcylka said:


> Well, you all have my attention with this topic. Very intrigued, I am, now I must further investigate to get the lace and patterns to do something with this. I am always game for trying new things!! Thanks,.


Just putting my two penerth in ha ha

You can add the lace to existing patterns. Edges of sleeves, booties, hats anything really.

I always "tuck" the end of the lace in at the beginning and end. Makes it look neater. You will always have the wrong side facing you and place your lace on the right side and as you start just double the lace towards your work by "one hole" and knit your 1st stitch through 2 holes, then continue till your last stitch and cut the lace but instead of "one hole" have two left to knit your last stitch. If I can find my books on this, I will try and scan any info and post that i have it to give out.

It is really easy once you get the hang of it and just adds that little extra to items.

Hope this hasn't confused anyone??
Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> maladydawn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!
> ...


"p" is pence in English money.

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

DollDreser said:


> Do you mean that you hold the right side of the lace to the wrong side of the knitting. Do you then just purl the next row and then use the lace when doing the next knit row or are you knitting every row????????? I am confused and really want to do this for my doll bonnets and booties. Wish there was a U-Tube viedo on this. Viv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you knit with lace, you have the wrong side of your work facing you, hold the lace to the front "right side of work". I fold in "one hole" just to tidy the end up and "KNIT" through the 2 holes together, carry on "KNITTING" each stitch and one hole till your last stitch. Cut the lace leaving just 2 holes for your last stitch and fold in again to neaten the edge.

Hope this helps??

Pam


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Let's just got on the plane to UK and take a couple of lessons from our experts!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe p stands for pence which is 1/100 of a British pound stirling.



cathy47 said:


> maladydawn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love to join this trip, for sure. I may even stay there awhile as I hike it through the records offices and cemeteries taking photos and writing down information for my ancestry. I think I could get lost for awhile. )))))



SunsetKnitting said:


> Let's just got on the plane to UK and take a couple of lessons from our experts!!!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Let's just got on the plane to UK and take a couple of lessons from our experts!!!


 :thumbup: Iam packed :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: let me go shake out my money jar...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lavertera said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > maladydawn said:
> ...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lavertera said:


> marcylka said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you all have my attention with this topic. Very intrigued, I am, now I must further investigate to get the lace and patterns to do something with this. I am always game for trying new things!! Thanks,.
> ...


wasn't confused till everyone started talking English money..now I am confused..but it will all work out in the end...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Leonora. You are making this very tempting. Do we get jam and that thick cream for the scones? I think they called it Devonshire Cream.



Leonora said:


> OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Kathleen, yes you'll get the jam (I'll even make that for you as well), and the Devon cream lol.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Check out this site www.lainesworld.co.uk this company sells the knitting eyelet lace, gives basic instructions on how to use, also has some patterns that you can download for FREE. Well worth a look.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok you got me. Not sure when I am coming but I am coming one of these days. Gee, I am going to need a lot of time while I am there. So many people to see, cemeteries to visit, records to look up. I may never leave. Look what you have done now.



Leonora said:


> Hi Kathleen, yes you'll get the jam (I'll even make that for you as well), and the Devon cream lol.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Ok you got me. Not sure when I am coming but I am coming one of these days. Gee, I am going to need a lot of time while I am there. So many people to see, cemeteries to visit, records to look up. I may never leave. Look what you have done now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just let me know the date and time Lorraine, you'll get a warm welcome lol.


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi KBW you can purchase knitting in-lace from ebay at a very reasonable price, just go to ebay and type into your search engine.(knitting in lace) the lace is mostly white with different coloured edges.

First put your knitting pin into the 1st stitch as normal then into the 1st eyelet hole in the lace then take your yarn round as normal hey presto that's it it's a bit awkward to start but once you have got going it's ok
here is the the name of a pattern that use's lace it's for a girls bonnet, its a sirdar pattern No3909 there are 5 different hats on this pattern I suggest you try the hat with the coloured lace first, that's the easest one.
Regards Maureen. hear is my email addy incase you need to get in touch [email protected]


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Something I have never seen until I joined this group was knitting with eyelet lace. I have a few questions. Where do you get the lace to begin with? I live in Canada in a remote area so things like this are not readily available.
> How do you knit with lace? I have looked for a video tutorial to show how it is done and could not find one. Can anyone help me with this? I am intrigued with it. Kathleen


Knittingsue has some eyelet lace for knitting for sale today. If you go to "home" and then "classifieds"...and scan for eyelet lace...you should be able to find it.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > marcylka said:
> ...


Ha ha ha you have me in stitches!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Let's just got on the plane to UK and take a couple of lessons from our experts!!!


I like it

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.


Oh, it sounds so wonderful... Wouldn't it be fun? I am going to buy a lottery ticket. Who knows? Maybe my crazy idea will become a reality one day?

 :thumbup:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I would love to join this trip, for sure. I may even stay there awhile as I hike it through the records offices and cemeteries taking photos and writing down information for my ancestry. I think I could get lost for awhile. )))))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll join you. I live here and don't have enough time to do my family tree stuff!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > Let's just got on the plane to UK and take a couple of lessons from our experts!!!
> ...


Travel light then?? Hope it's a big jar

:lol: :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Leonora said:


> OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.


If your from Devon, i'm in!! Love it down there and what a place to have a knit out :roll: :roll:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh count me in...sounds like a plan!



SunsetKnitting said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.
> ...


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess I am really dense! Then you are knitting all rows of at least the rows where you are adding the lace? I really need a visual. Viv



lavertera said:


> DollDreser said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean that you hold the right side of the lace to the wrong side of the knitting. Do you then just purl the next row and then use the lace when doing the next knit row or are you knitting every row????????? I am confused and really want to do this for my doll bonnets and booties. Wish there was a U-Tube viedo on this. Viv
> ...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lavertera said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


its a big water bottle....how cold is it there?


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

bunnysbaby said:


> Check out this site www.lainesworld.co.uk this company sells the knitting eyelet lace, gives basic instructions on how to use, also has some patterns that you can download for FREE. Well worth a look.


This site is great! My daughter lives in London, so I'll let her know what I want for Christmas!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

martymcd said:


> bunnysbaby said:
> 
> 
> > Check out this site www.lainesworld.co.uk this company sells the knitting eyelet lace, gives basic instructions on how to use, also has some patterns that you can download for FREE. Well worth a look.
> ...


talk about luck...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have some eyelet lace,not like what is used for this knitting, and I experimented to see how this works. NO bid deal its so easy. Lets see 3mo. till Christmas...hummmm I know some little girls getting something special when I get the lace I need.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Thank you for the fast reply.. I haven't bought anything from Ebay yet, but will sure try.
> 
> Leonora and Helen Hawkins are also experts in knitting with lace... I just adore their work!!!


Do they do full size baby clothes with lace as the other ladies patterns are for dolls. Also what do you call the lace on ebay?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I called it knit in eyelet lace.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Go to the UK Ebay and put craft category and then type in Eyelet Lace. I got some there.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

bmbelieverquote said:


> Do they do full size baby clothes with lace as the other ladies patterns are for dolls. Also what do you call the lace on ebay?


Check this pictures of Leonora's work. The outfit is shown on a doll, but can fit a newborn.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-9957-1.html


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

lavertera said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > OK everyone, I'll book a whole hotel for you all, and you can have a right old knitting crocheting party going. I'll meet you all off the plane and have a fleet of buses ready to take you to your destination. To top it all off I'll even make 'scones' so that you can all have an English cream tea (another thread that had huge following just over a week ago) while you knit/crochet. How does that sound lol? Leonora.
> ...


No I'm not from Devon, I'm from Jarow in the Northeast of England. Leonora


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, so you are from close to where my paternal Grandfather is from. He was born in Darlington. My Dad and his maternal side was from Pocklington, Yorkshire and the paternal side was from more around Bridlington and Beverly Yorkshire. I guess my great grandparents went up to Durham for awhile. I will make it up that way at some point in my UK travels. )))



Leonora said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh, so you are from close to where my paternal Grandfather is from. He was born in Darlington. My Dad and his maternal side was from Pocklington, Yorkshire and the paternal side was from more around Bridlington and Beverly Yorkshire. I guess my great grandparents went up to Durham for awhile. I will make it up that way at some point in my UK travels. )))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlington is only 40 minutes drive from me Kathleen, and my daughter used to live there quite a few years ago. Durham is only 20 minutes away too. When you do come to the UK, I would be only too pleased to take you there and Yorkshire, which is about 90-115 minutes drive. I've been down that way hundreds of times as my ex-partner lives in Scarborough on the coastline of East Yorkshire.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That would be great. I so much want to get there. It is my dream to do so. I still have family in Beverly that I send a Christmas Card to each year. And apparently I have a great aunt in that area who is 109 years old this month. Now there is someone I would love to sit and talk to. I can only imagine what she would have to tell me. She has cut down to 4 cigarettes a day and thinks it is a cruel thing to make an old lady go outside to smoke (she is in a home) and 2 whiskeys. She dances on her birthdays also.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well its now Friday and this is still going. So I was surfing around the net and went over to esty and guess what I found. Not much of it but at least one so far. I searched for eyelet lace, then to ventage and thats where I found it. its only white. But it would be a good practice piece before spending a lot of money on the good stuff.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cathy, I am glad you are in this thread. You have brought a lot of enjoyment to me. Thank you.



cathy47 said:


> Well its now Friday and this is still going. So I was surfing around the net and went over to esty and guess what I found. Not much of it but at least one so far. I searched for eyelet lace, then to ventage and thats where I found it. its only white. But it would be a good practice piece before spending a lot of money on the good stuff.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Well its now Friday and this is still going. So I was surfing around the net and went over to esty and guess what I found. Not much of it but at least one so far. I searched for eyelet lace, then to ventage and thats where I found it. its only white. But it would be a good practice piece before spending a lot of money on the good stuff.


I found 2 on Etsy. One white, one multi colored. Thanks for your surfing!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

martymcd said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Well its now Friday and this is still going. So I was surfing around the net and went over to esty and guess what I found. Not much of it but at least one so far. I searched for eyelet lace, then to ventage and thats where I found it. its only white. But it would be a good practice piece before spending a lot of money on the good stuff.
> ...


 :thumbup: heading back over to see if I can find more. There is another site I am going to check out simular to Etsy, its called Zibbet.com


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

But why couldn't you use any type of open net lace?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> But why couldn't you use any type of open net lace?


why not try it and let us know what the outcome is..


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

yep head over to Zebbet I found two more. This has been so f un much like a treasure hunt.. I have a 5 year old niece that loves frilly things and she would just go crazy over this. I swear I do recall the dolls now they use ribbon in place of the lace.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep, you add excitement to the thread alright. A treasure hunt and you are leading the way. Yahooooooo.



cathy47 said:


> yep head over to Zebbet I found two more. This has been so f un much like a treasure hunt.. I have a 5 year old niece that loves frilly things and she would just go crazy over this. I swear I do recall the dolls now they use ribbon in place of the lace.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Call it a date then, and I'll look forward to you coming over sometime. Wow what a grand age your great aunt is. It's the whiskey that's keeping her going of course lol. It takes my 88 year old mum all her time to walk let alone dance. It would be great if you got the chance to talk to her. Leonora.


KBW-1953 said:


> That would be great. I so much want to get there. It is my dream to do so. I still have family in Beverly that I send a Christmas Card to each year. And apparently I have a great aunt in that area who is 109 years old this month. Now there is someone I would love to sit and talk to. I can only imagine what she would have to tell me. She has cut down to 4 cigarettes a day and thinks it is a cruel thing to make an old lady go outside to smoke (she is in a home) and 2 whiskeys. She dances on her birthdays also.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Yep, you add excitement to the thread alright. A treasure hunt and you are leading the way. Yahooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have moved the hunt to the west coast where if it can be found it will be area. So keeping fingers crossed...

And thank you for starting a new knitting idea. I enjoy challenges.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Call it a date then, and I'll look forward to you coming over sometime. Wow what a grand age your great aunt is. It's the whiskey that's keeping her going of course lol. It takes my 88 year old mum all her time to walk let alone dance. It would be great if you got the chance to talk to her. Leonora.
> 
> 
> KBW-1953 said:
> ...


Well if it ever sounded like Tea Time this does..pass the whiskey so I can add to my tea cup just a drop, na today 2 drops..it turned chilly here in the mountains. And whiskey will keep any one going... ;-) Cheeeeers :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. Do you have a preferrence as to which brand? :lol:



cathy47 said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Call it a date then, and I'll look forward to you coming over sometime. Wow what a grand age your great aunt is. It's the whiskey that's keeping her going of course lol. It takes my 88 year old mum all her time to walk let alone dance. It would be great if you got the chance to talk to her. Leonora.
> ...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Sounds like a plan. Do you have a preferrence as to which brand? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope..they all do about the samething....just different prices...moonshine be even better..now thats a real tea party ;-)


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Make mine Southern Comfort.........with just a touch of lemonade...mmmmmmm hic hic!! Leonora


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever had Fireball? If you like cinnamon hearts, you will love this. It is corn whiskey.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Whiskey and Lace, now that should be a movie!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

martymcd said:


> Whiskey and Lace, now that should be a movie!


not yet need more whiskey, I mean Tea


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Make mine Southern Comfort.........with just a touch of lemonade...mmmmmmm hic hic!! Leonora


Ya want some real Southern Comfort try moonshine thats real southern comfort..WoW and great for cold winter days/nights. Have to go brew more tea..  oops we for got the biscuts...oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Make mine Southern Comfort.........with just a touch of lemonade...mmmmmmm hic hic!! Leonora
> ...


Sounds bloody good to me.........hic...hic........I'll try anything once.....hic...or maybe even twice........hic hic hic.....ooops. Leonora.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This is the best topic ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


Not had many warm days at all, more like November at the moment. You may need a Saint Bernard :lol: :lol:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Leonora said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


Ahhh, not a bad place at all, yep English cream tea will taste even better!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You two are cracking me up. LOL :lol:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Leonora said:
> ...


guess no knitting tonight I see two of everything...waite maybe I need more

:lol: tea ;-)


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Just on a topic: ladies, check this

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30494-1.html


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> You two are cracking me up. LOL :lol:


Life is for living and having..hickup....fun...no fun all the time being stiff lipped.....losen up time is short enough...go get a cup o' tea....and then pick your happy juice...and get happy... ; )


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I just thought of something...are we gona get into trouble from Admin for this Tea Party? OH, shoot tellt hem to grab a cup and come on and have a sip or ten...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Just on a topic: ladies, check this
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-30494-1.html


Wow you hit a jackpot! you get a cup o' tea...


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> SunsetKnitting said:
> 
> 
> > Just on a topic: ladies, check this
> ...


Just got e-mail back from knittingsue - all lace is sold!!! Ok, I need something stronger than tea....


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:
> 
> 
> > But why couldn't you use any type of open net lace?
> ...


May try it while I'm on vacation on the West Coast; will certainly let you know!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Sunset. Thank you for trying. And if you look at some of the messages on this thread, that tea is laced already. Wanna join us? I am ready for some. These ladies are way ahead of us. LOL



SunsetKnitting said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > SunsetKnitting said:
> ...


tea is the cover up..but name your poison..

All Sold!!!! NO!!!! well she best be ordering up a bunch more of it fast......


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:
> ...


What ever part of the west coast check out fabric stores there see if they might have this knitting lace, eyelet lace what ever they want to call it. Hopefully come back with good news...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Hey Sunset. Thank you for trying. And if you look at some of the messages on this thread, that tea is laced already. Wanna join us? I am ready for some. These ladies are way ahead of us. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo is it sunset already!!!! That sure went fast...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

OOOOOhhhhh my giddy aunt............is it morning, oops sorry afternoon already.........hic..........what happened to last night???? I distinctly remember.....hic......enjoying myself in the company of some other.......hic.......KPer's.........where did..........everyone go.........hic.................ooohhhh...........need a hair of the dog to remedy this hangover..........hic.........good day to you all........Leonora.


cathy47 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sunset. Thank you for trying. And if you look at some of the messages on this thread, that tea is laced already. Wanna join us? I am ready for some. These ladies are way ahead of us. LOL
> ...


----------



## pamortrud (Feb 24, 2011)

Found www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm

This explains how to knit lace into patterns.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank You so much. Now I will have to try it on some doll booties.



pamortrud said:


> Found www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
> 
> This explains how to knit lace into patterns.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

pamortrud said:


> Found www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
> 
> This explains how to knit lace into patterns.


Thank you so much for this info.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

pamortrud said:


> Found www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
> 
> This explains how to knit lace into patterns.


I do not know if I will ever get this I tried for over an hour last night and never could get worked out in my head. I have printed the instructions and will try again tonight.

:roll:


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

lponsford said:


> pamortrud said:
> 
> 
> > Found www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
> ...


PM me and I will talk erm write you through it!!

Pam


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally was able to get the lace on but can't get it to lay down. Maybe it was not the right lace, purchased at one of hte local sewing shops. Will keep trying. Will send you a picture of what it looks like you can probably tell me what I did wrong just by looking.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lponsford said:


> I finally was able to get the lace on but can't get it to lay down. Maybe it was not the right lace, purchased at one of hte local sewing shops. Will keep trying. Will send you a picture of what it looks like you can probably tell me what I did wrong just by looking.


If you go back to the start of this you will find a post where the proper lace is pictured. Its not just any ol lace. And its so far not found in USA you will have to get it from the UK. But no harm in trying.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I had ordered some but did not want to use it yet just practicing. This I picked up at Joann's it did have the holes but it is not looking right I'll have to review the instructions and make sure I did everthing correctly. Once the goes on I'll have it. The first stitch was the hardest.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

meant to say once the light goes on I will have it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am wondering if you use a eyelet lace with holes in the middle, doesn't the one side of the lace end up not being seen. 

I am wondering since I have many bolts of new lace if you could make holes in the gathered part of the lace and knit into it and then you would see the lace side and not have the other side of the lace that is not seen which I would think would bunch up on the inside of the sweater.

This was just a thought I had with all of the bolts of lace I have here that I used in the past for other crafts.

I would love to hear your suggestions for those of you who have knitted with lace in the past.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

lavertera said:


> lponsford said:
> 
> 
> > pamortrud said:
> ...


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

lponsford said:


> lavertera said:
> 
> 
> > lponsford said:
> ...


Don't worry, you will get there with it and once you "get it" you'll wonder what you worried about. Just get in touch when you are ready, I am off work this week so, don't go to bed that early!! To answer "the lace won't lie flat" it doesn't, it is self gathering because the holes are spaced right and all the lace will be seen.

Pam


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Your lace discussion is intriguing. I would love to give it a try. When looking on e-bay, what do you call this kind of lace? Thanks.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Take a look at this thread. There is a link to the site how to use and how it's called.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77793-1.html


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the lace info.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Jinty48 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there. I live in the Highlands of Scotland and have just found this thread. I am so interested in reading about how hard you are finding it to find this knitting lace. I have bought some from ebay for a small project I wanted to try but I have never knitted with this before and I'm not sure how to use it. Can anyone get me started with it please? I have knitted so far into my project and now I'm at the stage where I started using the lace. No matter how I start knitting with the lace it looks untidy and not very nice at all. All suggestions gratefully received.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know if you can mention your shop but you must be able to post a link or e-mail address because we post links all the time. If that doesn't work PLEASE PM me with you information. Thanks so much. I'm really excited about trying this and I have a new GGD just right for an outfit like this. Again, thanks so much and happy knitting


maladydawn said:


> Hi all, I actually sell the lace on eBay too, a lot less than mentioned in an earlier thread (53p -59p a metre) I sell this for 39p! plus postage but I only charge actual postage costs. I am not sure if I am allowed to name my shop. I will wait for some replies before doing so, I would hate to do something wrong on here as I do so love coming on and reading everything everyday!


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

The best one's to talk about using the lace is the UK or Aus ladies they are the best.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Jinty48 said:


> Hi there. I live in the Highlands of Scotland and have just found this thread. I am so interested in reading about how hard you are finding it to find this knitting lace. I have bought some from ebay for a small project I wanted to try but I have never knitted with this before and I'm not sure how to use it. Can anyone get me started with it please? I have knitted so far into my project and now I'm at the stage where I started using the lace. No matter how I start knitting with the lace it looks untidy and not very nice at all. All suggestions gratefully received.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Just sent you a message hope it helps.

Pam


----------



## bev16 (Aug 29, 2012)

I would like to low where you get the patterns ?


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I just found this:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UOTxGq3gSY


----------



## Tabbitha (Jan 10, 2015)

Sadly this topic is deleted so I never got to see it


----------



## jenny pillay (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, I have 2 videos on You Tube showing you how to knit with Knitting in lace x 



 and also 



 I hope this helps you


----------

